# Road Cruising Colorado



## Kat Fenix (Sep 14, 2015)

I hope it's ok to post non-insect/arachnid things here.

Just thought I'd share these!  I'm in the Loveland/Denver area and I like to sneak out of the house and go drive for hours on dirt roads and look for critters! Rattlesnakes [also referred to as "dangernoodles"] are my favorite and I haven't seen any before moving here! I usually just take photos for a couple of minutes and then scoot them off the road with my hooks [or shoo them off with a squirt from a water bottle.] I've had a few snakes (the bullsnake in this post) that I've had to move off highways. I took that bullsnake in a snake bag and drove her out a mile or two from I-25 and let her go in the fields. 

Hope you guys enjoy!


























































This guy I actually took from a neighbor's backyard in the suburbs neighborhood. He was a big sucker too! Pushing 6 feet! He had a small injury so I kept him a couple of days to treat it and make sure it wasn't getting infected. A week later I was able to release him in a good spot away from the city.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 16, 2015)

Dangernoodles, eh? 

Love the pics. Been awhile since I've had a chance to get out and about somewhere other than Denver. Color me jealous!


----------



## parthicus (Sep 17, 2015)

Love the high quality pics! Stay safe!


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 18, 2015)

nice pics fellow coloradoan!


----------

